# Meldet eure Welsfänge!



## Professor Tinca (9. September 2021)

Bei mir in der Umgebung gibt es leider keine Welse.
Ich würde gern mal einen angeln.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. September 2021)

Hallo,

es ist eher ein Fluch. Früher war der Wels in der BRD, DDR weiss ich nicht, auf relativ wenige Gewässer beschränkt. Wenn ich an die 1960erund 1970er denke, ging man in Westdeutschland an Naab oder Regen wenn man eine gute Chance auf Waller haben wollte. Donau ging natürlich auch, aber jedoch aufgrund der Größe des Gewässers nur etwas für einheimische Spezialisten. Guides gab es da nicht, man musste schon selbst zurechtkommen.
Dann erst ganz langsam in den 1980ern verbreitete (bessser gesagt wurde verbreitet) sich der Waller durch dämliche, meist illegale, Besatzmaßnahmen.
Mittlerweile gibt es nur noch wenige Gewässer, welche für den Waller in Frage kommen, ohne denselben.
Selbst in Flüßchen mit ein paar Metern Breite ist er mittlerweile anzutreffen.
Den Niederländern geht es jetzt nicht anders als uns vor 20-30 Jahren allerdings mit dem Unterschied, dass dort der Waller geschützt ist (soviel ich hier schon von Niederland-Experten gelesen habe). Dies stellt natürlich Schwachsinn von der Obrigkeitsseite dar. Einen Fisch zu schützen, welcher ursprünglich dort nie heimisch war und sich dann wundern, dass er sich ausbreitet. Den hätten sie von Anfang an radikal befischen müssen mit absoluter Entnahmeverpflichtung, aber das hätte die Sache wahrscheinlich auch nur etwas verzögert.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (9. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Umgebung gibt es leider keine Welse.
> Ich würde gern mal einen angeln.


Hallo,

ich habe erst heute früh, beim Hechtfischen einen Waller mit 7 Kilo in der Altmühl gefangen, auf Wobbler (die gabs dort früher auch nicht).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (9. September 2021)

Lajos du liegst falsch, in den Niederlanden sind wenige Welse sogar im Mittelalter bestätigt.
Anfang des Jahres war ich auf einer Fischereiaustellung in Neuss, dort habe ich entsprechende Nachweise für die Römerzeit gefundenen.
Für die Niederländer ist der Wels ein heimischer Fisch und weil bisher selten, befinden sie ihn als schützenswert.









Jürgen


----------



## Thomas. (9. September 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> weil bisher selten, befinden sie ihn als schützenswert.


richtig, in NL ist das fischen auf Wels mittlerweile erlaubt (noch nicht all zu lang) das entnehmen verboten, Paradox ist das hier an dem Fluss(linke Seite) wo ich immer fische zur zeit viele Welse bis 110cm gefangen werden und entnommen werden MÜSSEN, und mein NL Nachbar auf der 6m gegenüberliegenden Seite MUSS ihn wider vorsichtig frei lassen, einig EU


----------



## Blueser (9. September 2021)

Die Population wird sich entsprechend entwickeln. Es gibt dann eben mehr rechte Exemplare. Die linken werden massiv zurück gehen.


----------



## crisis (10. September 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Lajos du liegst falsch, in den Niederlanden sind wenige Welse sogar im Mittelalter bestätigt.
> Anfang des Jahres war ich auf einer Fischereiaustellung in Neuss, dort habe ich entsprechende Nachweise für die Römerzeit gefundenen.
> Für die Niederländer ist der Wels ein heimischer Fisch und weil bisher selten, befinden sie ihn als schützenswert.
> 
> Jürgen


Jürgen, ist somit die MIttelmeermakrele (siehe Bild) auch in niederländischen Fließgewässern heimisch?


----------



## Taxidermist (10. September 2021)

Zugegeben, die Funde könnten einem römischen Abfallhaufen entstammen?

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinangler (10. September 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> richtig, in NL ist das fischen auf Wels mittlerweile erlaubt (noch nicht all zu lang) das entnehmen verboten, Paradox ist das hier an dem Fluss(linke Seite) wo ich immer fische zur zeit viele Welse bis 110cm gefangen werden und entnommen werden MÜSSEN, und mein NL Nachbar auf der 6m gegenüberliegenden Seite MUSS ihn wider vorsichtig frei lassen, einig EU
> Anhang anzeigen 384622


Ist das im Achterhoek..? Kommt mir von der Anmutung her bekannt vor, allerdings nicht von der Stelle her. Ich komme aus dem Kreis Borken.


----------



## Thomas. (10. September 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ich komme aus dem Kreis Borken.


Ich auch  , wenn du es genau wissen möchtest schreib mir nee PN


----------

